# FROM MARK: Check your Stargate: Atlantis Timer!



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

If you have a NEW EPSIODES timer set to record Stargate Atlantis, you'd better pull it up and check it. Two weeks in a row now mine has been skipped with the "Not a New Episode" reason given, even though it is a new epsiode. I have to restore the timer to get it to fire. 

Check yours!


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Mark Lamutt said:


> If you have a NEW EPSIODES timer set to record Stargate Atlantis, you'd better pull it up and check it. Two weeks in a row now mine has been skipped with the "Not a New Episode" reason given, even though it is a new epsiode. I have to restore the timer to get it to fire.
> 
> Check yours!


Last season I had the same thing happen a few times with BattleStar Galactica. So far this season it's been ok, but I'm going to keep my eye on it.


----------



## dendavis (Sep 13, 2003)

Had the same problem. Also, since I record the "big three" on Sci-Fi Friday, it has not been a problem, since the runover shows up on the following show, but, SG-1 stops its record order with about 30 seconds of actual program left, which I then get as the lead in to Atlantis; Atlantis does the same thing, leading in to BSG; but then BSG ends on time. Go figure.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I heard back this morning that this is being caused by a guide data error from the provider...they are working on it.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

This was from a TiVo user that is helpful in the ADE newsgroup.

http://groups.google.com/group/alt.dbs.echostar/msg/8addaed77581ef02?dmode=source&hl=en

Another downside to using the OAD is when it is wrong (or mis applied). An 
example of that is Stargate:Atlantis. The episodes on now were first aired 
in Canada in November. When the guide data was sent over to SciFi/US they 
included that OAD instead of the US:OAD. As a result, SP set for "new" are 
skipping those episodes as the OAD is over 2 months ago.


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

I finally started using the "NEW" option and this almost burned me. I just happend to check the daily schedule and noticed it was marked out. I quickly set my 921 to record it instead. AFter the second week I just changed it to a weekly timer.


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

Looks like this has been resolved for this week's episode......


----------

